# Is there a non-java dependent vncviewer?



## sossego (May 12, 2010)

I am able to connect using x11vnc and x2vnc; however, I want to be able to view Xclient:1 from Xhost:0. The current setup is more representative of a pseudo-Xinerama session.
Or maybe I should say, "I'm trying to setup a 'thinclient by vnc' if it is possible."

The vncviewer that comes with tightvnc is java dependent- no powerpc support- and x2vnc acts as the second sentence above.


----------



## graudeejs (May 12, 2010)

you can disable java based vnc viewer, if you build tightvnc from ports 
then you have normal vnc viewer which works fine for me 

Don't know about powerpc


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

sossego said:
			
		

> The vncviewer that comes with tightvnc is java dependent- no powerpc support- and x2vnc acts as the second sentence above.


Turn that option off (it's off by default).


```
===> The following configuration options are available for tightvnc-1.3.10_3:
     JVNC_VIEWER=off (default) "Install Java-based vnc viewer"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## sossego (May 12, 2010)

I just need to adjust the screen size; but, it is working.


----------

